# şerbet [iki anlamın farkı]



## hhtt

Şerbet: Meyve suyu ile şekerli su karıştırılarak yapılan içecek

Şerbet: Belli törenlerde konuklara sunulan şekerli içecek

Şerbet kelimesinin yukarıdaki iki anlamının birbirinden farkı nedir? İkincisinde de meyve olursa yine de fark olur mu?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merhaba,

Birinci anlam şerbetin tam anlamı.

İkincisi ise meyvelerle, çiçeklerle, aromatiklerle yapılan nefis lezzette içecektir. Mesela Gül şerbeti.
Eskiden de sarayın ve üst sınıfın zarif içeceğiydi.

Birinci anlamdaki şerbeti evde de yapıp içebilirsiniz hatta küçük ziyafetlerde de ikram edebilirsiniz.
Ama tabii ki resmi ve büyük törenlerde en güzel ikram edilebilecek bir içecek ikinci anlamdaki şerbettir.


----------



## hhtt

Gemmenita said:


> Merhaba,
> 
> Birinci anlam şerbetin tam anlamı.
> 
> İkincisi ise meyvelerle, çiçeklerle, aromatiklerle yapılan nefis lezzette içecektir. Mesela Gül şerbeti.
> Eskiden de sarayın ve üst sınıfın zarif içeceğiydi.
> 
> Birinci anlamdaki şerbeti evde de yapıp içebilirsiniz hatta küçük ziyafetlerde de ikram edebilirsiniz.
> Ama tabii ki resmi ve büyük törenlerde en güzel ikram edilebilecek bir içecek ikinci anlamdaki şerbettir.



Yine de sanki mantık hatası var çünkü ikisi de şekerli içecek. Bunun dışında birinci anlamdaki şerbeti resmi devlet töreninde kullanırız ikisi de aynı şerbettir ama anlamı niye farklı ki? 

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Gemmenita

hhtt said:


> ...ikisi de şekerli içecek...birinci anlamdaki şerbeti resmi devlet töreninde kullanırız


Evet ikisi de _şekerli_ çünkü ikisinin temeli aynı (_şeker_ ile yapılırlar). Sonunda meyve suyu şerbeti de bir şerbettir, her yerde içilebilecek güzel bir içecektir...



hhtt said:


> ...ikisi de aynı şerbettir


Pek sanmıyorum aynı olduklarını.
Birinci anlam şerbetin esas ve genel anlamıdır. (sadece meyve suyu ile)
İkincisi herhangi bir sunulan şekerli içeceğe işaret ediyor. (gerçi meyve suyu esansıyla da olabilir)
Şerbet için öncelikle şeker ve su lazımdır. Gerisi bir kişinin zevkine kalmış. Dediğim gibi mesela _Gül şerbeti_. (Meyve suyu ile değil gül çiçeği ile yapılmış.)

>>> Bir de sözlükte 'belli törenler'e işaret edilmesi, mesela '_nişan şerbeti'_ ya da '_nikah şerbeti'_ni kastediyor, ki, onlarında esas malzemesi şekerdir.

Daha fazla bilgi için burayı size buldum:


> (...), yakın bir geçmişe kadar nişan törenlerinde şerbet sunumu için ayaklı özel taslar bulunur, varlıklı ailelerin evlerinde bu taslar gümüş olurdu.
> 
> Günümüzde bazı yörelerde çiftlere söz kesildiğinde şerbet içilir, şerbet içme törenleri yapılır. Bu törenlerde sohbetlere, geleneksel olarak “Şerbetleri ez getir, sofralara tez getir” diyerek başlanır. Bazı yörelerimizde de nişanın ertesi günü kız tarafı haberci çıkararak ailenin yakınlarını ve hatırlı komşularını şerbet içmeye davet eder. Hatta nikah sonrası, sünnet sonrası şerbet ikram etme geleneğimizi sürdüren yörelerimiz de vardır.



Şerbet çeşitleri:


> (...) Günümüze kadar üretilen şerbetlerden bazıları şöyle sıralanabilir: mevlid şerbeti, düğün ve loğusa şerbeti, böğürtlen, çilek, kızılcık, kayısı, ağaç çileği, portakal, mandalina, şeftali, turunç, gül, amber, fulya çiçeği, menekşe, yasemin çiçeği, demirhindi, keçiboynuzu ve Antep fıstığı şerbeti.




Bana söylerseler ki filan düğünde, filan törende şerbet ikram edildi, benim aklıma sadece bir şekerli meyve suyu gelmez (birinci anlam) belki yukarıdakilerden herhangi bir şekerli hoş rayihalı çiçek veya meyve suyu ile yapılan güzel bir içecek gelecek.


----------



## hhtt

Gemmenita said:


> Bana söylerseler ki filan düğünde, filan törende şerbet ikram edildi, benim aklıma sadece bir şekerli meyve suyu gelmez (birinci anlam) belki yukarıdakilerden herhangi bir şekerli hoş rayihalı çiçek veya meyve suyu ile yapılan güzel bir içecek gelecek.



İşte sanki yine bir mantık hatası var çünkü diyelim ki size söyleseler "evde şerbet yapıp içtik" bu durumda sizin aklınıza *sadece ama sadece meyve suyu ile yapılan *şerbet gelmeli ki aslında meyve suyu ile de yapılmamış olabilir bu nedenle bence tanımlamalar eksik veya hatalı. Bu nedenle şerbet için şöyle bir tanımlama gerekmez miydi. 

Meyve aromaları, çiçek özleri veya bal gibi tatlandırıcılarla yapılan bazen resmi ya da önemli törenlerde dağıtılan sıcak veya soğuk içilebilen tatlı bir içecek. [Hatta belki şeker bile kullanılmamış olabilir]

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Gemmenita

hhtt said:


> İşte sanki yine bir mantık hatası var çünkü diyelim ki size söyleseler "evde şerbet yapıp içtik" bu durumda sizin aklınıza *sadece ama sadece meyve suyu ile yapılan *şerbet gelmeli ki aslında meyve suyu ile de yapılmamış olabilir bu nedenle bence tanımlamalar eksik veya hatalı. Bu nedenle şerbet için şöyle bir tanımlama gerekmez miydi.



Evet, sizi anlıyorum. Sonunda şerbet şerbettir. Her yerde içilebilir, herhangi bir çeşitte olsa bile! O benim şahsi hissimdir, belki de genelde resmi yerlerde sadece bir şekerli meyve suyu ile yapılan içecek ikram edilmemesinden dolayı! (Evde içilen şerbet daha sade olur.)

>>> Sözlüğe gelirsek, bence, ikinci tanım 'nikah, nişan,...' şerbetine işaret ediyor. Yani herhalde, bu şerbeti adi şerbetten ayırmak istemiş! Yani biraz _kültürel_ tanımdır.


----------



## Muttaki

Benim küçüklüğümde de şerbet meyveli falan değil şekerli su demekti. Yani içilen bir şey değil tatlılara filan katılan bir şeydi.


----------

